# Bat droppings and dogs



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am well aware of bats and teh harm that can come to humans if not attended to but waht about dogs? Can the droppings cause dogs to get sick as well?

We have a bat infestation at the townhouse we rent and there is bat droppings all over the frotn porch where we walk in and out of..i try not to take the dogs out that door as much as possible because of the bats and droppings! 

We clean the porch everyday but its there again the next day! The association is supposed to be handling the situation enxt week and its alreayd been 3 weeks that we have been dodging TONS of bats!

I'm just worried about the dogs health with this...any suggestions or answers?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The health risks are the same for humans or dogs....except I guess the dogs have an advantage, because they've had their rabies shots, and you haven't  . Be careful! I hope they get the problem controlled (hopefully without hurting the bats...I love bats).


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL I'm more worried about the dogs then us...pretty sad huh lol...Bats are a protected species so they can't harm the bats but they are allowed to do exclusions to keep them out! I will be glad when this is done and over with! thanks


----------

